# Help needed with Silicone strap with deployment



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am after 20/22mm silicone rubber straps with deployment buckle that aren't rubbish, i bought 2 from ebay and they are (trying to be polite!) not very good indeed, does anyone know were i could buy any reasonable quality ones please??

Thanks Paul.


----------

